# New lure



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Won a couple of lures in a footy tipping comp. not real familiar with one it's a diawa morethan dartin'z 95 s. What species of fish would this be suitable for. Other was a diawa tournament shiner. Reckon that will be good for bream and school mullaway.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.bintangtackle.com/en/daiwa-/ ... z-95s.html
This it?










depends where you fish them, not sure down your way


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah the top one is right. Was thinking salmon


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

Should be great for salmon and mullies. Might be too big for bream.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Here they are.


----------

